# few pics of first snow.



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

here are a few i took on the first storm of the year we got 8-9 inches on fri when these were taken, and another 4-5 on sun. these were at a big commercial place we plow, we do all the roadways.

here are both trucks at the gas station before the storm started.








here are a few during the storm prollay had 4-5 inches on the ground while these were taken.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I bet those trucks dont do as good as Enzo's new truck!  did you get any change over yesterday?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol i bet mine dont cost me 800 a month either. nope we got all snow thank god, i thought it was gonna change over but she held steady with snow.


----------

